# H. W. Huguley Co.



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 14, 2011)

What can anyone tell me about this bottle? It says H W. Hughley Co. 134 Canal ST. Boston. I can put up a picture if needed.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey Ryan,

*Needed!* Thousand words rule nearly requires it don'tcha think...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 15, 2011)

> H W. Hughley Co. 134 Canal ST. Boston


That's Huguley, right? I got better results with that. I saw some in amber, cobalt, cylinders and a flask.
*H. W. HUGULEY CO.*
 Boston, MA.
_1834-1916_


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes, Huguley.


----------

